# Handle video stream in python script



## edk0 (Jun 1, 2020)

I need to handle frames, change them and put back in stream. How can I do it via obspython api? Is it possible? I assume that video encoders & decoders api would solve my problem, but I haven't found any code examples for it in Python or Lua.


----------



## sergiojr (Jul 27, 2020)

Bump.

Also interested in this. (:


----------



## ok76 (Mar 2, 2021)

edk0 said:


> I need to handle frames, change them and put back in stream. How can I do it via obspython api? Is it possible? I assume that video encoders & decoders api would solve my problem, but I haven't found any code examples for it in Python or Lua.


Hi. I am also interested in this. Did you find a way to do that? Thank you..


----------

